# We FINALLY found a great groomer for Molly!



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

After boarding Molly for six days last week, all my hard work controlling the matts was wasted! 

There was NO WAY I could get them out without further traumatizing the poor thing, so based on my daughter's recommendation, I took Molly to the groomer who did Billy.

The groomer was amazing! He not only LISTENED to what I wanted, but he took the time to clarify, understood how terrorized Molly had been, and he actually got down on the floor with her until she stopped shaking. He was so sensitive to Molly and to me, and when I picked Molly up I almost cried with relief.

He said Molly was so sweet and cooperative: she even let him comb her TAIL ! It was evident that Molly was comfortable and relaxed...she didn't pull to go out the door, and she kept going over to nuzzle this amazing man!

The first two pictures are (obviously!) the BEFORE, the second two, AFTER! (Her Before pics are taken on the beautiful pillow that I won at the East Coast Playdate on Saturday...Michelle did a beautiful job! And Molly actually drags the pillow around with her!)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Maureen, Molly's new haircut looks great. I'm so glad you found such a great groomer. I'm also very happy that Molly loves her pillow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Yay good groomer! She looks adorable and happy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Molly looks MAV-ELOUS!!!:whoo:

Good groomers are worth their weight in gold!!! ESPECIALLY when your dog likes them!

That is good news, Maureen!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, what a sweet little face! Her new 'do looks great and it is wonderful you found someone to work so well with her. 

My puppy doesn't like the groomer (or grooming at home, for that matter). I had been working with her and taking her different places for just a bath hoping to help her get used to it and "test out" some places. Your experience gives me hope I'll find someone wonderful too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a pretty girl! glad you found a good groomer. they are hard to find.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She looks great. Just look at her face...she knows she looks pretty. I'm glad you found a groomer that you are happy with their work...and a bonus that Molly liked him also.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Good Golly Miss Molly*

What an adorable face. She seems more than content. Good for you both.
Linda


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awwww, how sweet. I'm so glad you found a good groomer. They are really worth their weight in gold.
Well, maybe not gold.......but you know, lol.
Carole


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

And she still has her bridal veil...too cute!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Molly's new do looks great! Glad to hear she's happy with the new groomer!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Maureen, I've wanted to tell you that every time I see Molly's avatar and sig picture, she reminds me of a bride with a white veil on her head! 

She looks lovely!

Suzy


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

It really is amazing to me how Molly's coat changes and changes!

She had only her black mask when she was born, everything else was pure white, and then those wonderful markings started to appear! ...and her left ear IS turning WHITE!

Go figure!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Molly looks great - that is so fantastic that you found a nice groomer who understood you. I can believe that ear is turning white. Guess she loves the "veil" and being a bride.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is great that you found such a wonderful groomer. It is great that Molly is finally comfortable with grooming. She looks very cute in new do. Say goodbye to fear and frustration! :clap2:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Guess she loves the "veil" and being a bride.


Ever since you first mentioned the bridal veil, I love that image!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Molly looks wonderful. Great cut!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Maureen, you are so lucky! He sounds wonderful! Molly looks so cute in her new cut too. 

Get his name, number and license plate # just in case he moves on without any notice!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Molly has the sweetest face! Congrats on finding a great groomer!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Jane said:


> Get his name, number and license plate # just in case he moves on without any notice!!


Ya' know...I said that to my daughter!

Everytime I find a hairdresser, or a manicurist, or a doctor that's REALLY good...they move to FLORIDA...or somewhere-not-HERE! AAARRRGGGHHH! :frusty:
I can't let THIS one get away!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow what a pretty cut.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Kim--

I am so loving your Avatar picture...what a sweetie-pie! How old is he?


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you  He is 14 weeks old.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Molly looks great, Maureen! It sounds like you found a treasure!!!


----------

